

Time to start donating to Apache for Java fork legal issues and development? - mark_l_watson

Even though I also use Ruby and Lisp a lot, Java is fairly much key to my business. For donations: http://www.apache.org/foundation/contributing.html
======
warmfuzzykitten
<http://openjdk.java.net/>

